# Cycling-specific stretches



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi all. There doesn't seem to be an appropriate forum on MTBR to ask this, so please let me ask here.

Has anyone found a source for effective, cycling-specific stretching routines? I've increased the length of my rides and am starting to feel the strain in my hands, forearms, neck and upper back, which makes sense considering the fairly fixed position of being in the cockpit. 

Thanks.


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

As much as good stretching is important for exercise, so is controlled-breathing. By not developing breathing skills to be applied to cardio the potential for strains and soreness is factored much more.

If you do small exercises - sit ups, push ups - breath out for each exertive movement. For ex. sit-up during a sit up, smoothly work a full exhale, when returning your upper-body to the floor, repeat another smooth exhale.

Having your body always circulating Oxygen during each muscle motion, contraction & elongation, is a healthier way to exercise. You'll need to increase Water-intake, but if you're serious and passionate about Cycling and exercise, the rewards outweigh any adjustment period.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yoga works for me. i found that yoga practice helps ease the tightness, creating core strength, and aligns the spine.

Dolphin (opening up the chest, shoulders and the hamstrings) , bridge poses (full wheel) (opens up the front of your body and strengthens your spine). Pyramid (good for balance and opening up tight hamstrings and the illiotibial bands).

I currently do 2-3 classes per week plus I practice a few poses daily at home


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

I fly by the practice of not stretching my neck -- too many nerves in this area and too likely to get a sprain. at least for myself.

If not into yoga like cyclelicious, I recommend simple stretch/breathing moves often.

Sit flat on floor, legs joined at the ankle - back perpendicular. Slowly reach and bend at the small of your back and hold the tips of your feet. Don't bend beyond this point, just hold. 
Return to seated, take your right (or left) leg, cross over the other and place your foot down about your knee - pointing at an angle but be sure the foot is flat and supportive.
Rotate at your low-back to have place palms on the same side as your raised-leg, again these flat and supporting your upper body. Your back should be still perpendicular, arms nearly locked. Hold and repeat; then switch.

Standing - simply raise both arms over your head, hands joined. Feel your shoulders and upper back raise along-with, and hold. Don't over extend, just hold. Then, take your hands like 'Parade Rest' Military stance (behind back, wrist in hand above small of back) and drive them downward, and hold. Still, no over extending, just holding.

Return hands overhead, rotate in a arc to the side until one arm's bicep is parallel to the ground and hold. I'll cup one hand over the other at the knuckles. Sweep back overhead and then switch for the other arm. 

Finally, take one arm, place it overhead, and bend with the elbow until the forearm is parallel to the ground, start to lean to the side your raised-arm is pointing - at the waist, while dropping other arm straight-down. Hold, raise up, repeat and switch. 

If incorporated all together, into a swift pre-ride act, you will stretch near all your important upper-body muscles and have increased blood-flow and oxygen. Primed and ready to ride.

Of course stretch your legs too, touch your toes and hold. Always stretch regardless!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^these great! thanks for sharing Haint


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> ^these great! thanks for sharing Haint


Thanks!! Never thought much about any of them but, realized I'd been doing them nearly every day for the past 15 years or so!!!


----------



## ralj (Sep 18, 2009)

My non-professional understanding, which comes from reading fitness articles here and there, is that stretching g cold muscles is not a good thing. An active warm up before and stretching after is a much better policy. Again, just what I've red recently. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Haint (Jan 25, 2012)

ralj said:


> My non-professional understanding, which comes from reading fitness articles here and there, is that stretching g cold muscles is not a good thing. An active warm up before and stretching after is a much better policy. Again, just what I've red recently. Take it or leave it.


Either/or. It's still the better-option to stretch before any Running or Cycling, or a heavy Gym Workout.


----------

